# It's arrived!



## rich111 (Jun 7, 2017)

My ASDA offset smoker arrived today!

Man, is it heavy! 89kg!

Just getting it out the box is quite a challenge.

Once we got it out and extracted all the components, it's much easier to manage.

Some pics here if you are interested.













smoker11_zpsz63uc2bk.jpg



__ rich111
__ Jun 12, 2017






Need to make a fire basket, baffle and plates now. (and fix this crappy weather!!!!)

http://i1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii608/richard1833/smoker/smoker11_zpsz63uc2bk.jpg

(not sure if this will show the whole set?)


----------



## wade (Jun 12, 2017)

Have you unboxed it yet?


----------



## rich111 (Jun 12, 2017)

Wade said:


> Have you unboxed it yet?


Ha! Yes, but the pics obviously haven't shown up!













smoker10_zpsuieqbvge.jpg



__ rich111
__ Jun 12, 2017


















smoker9_zpsjlhnxpau.jpg



__ rich111
__ Jun 12, 2017






At this stage, it's still really heavy and getting the polystyrene off the ends means careful support in the middle!













smoker8_zps8dzaj0wm.jpg



__ rich111
__ Jun 12, 2017






Lots and lots of boxes all packed inside. Amazing packing! Now the thing is more manageable.


----------



## rich111 (Jun 12, 2017)

smoker7_zpsv4vpoqai.jpg



__ rich111
__ Jun 12, 2017






Wheels are really heavy duty. Everything is quite chunky.













smoker6_zpsfehpazhz.jpg



__ rich111
__ Jun 12, 2017






Assembly is very easy, just need to hold on to stop it rolling off...













smoker5_zpsbfye22f7.jpg



__ rich111
__ Jun 12, 2017






Firebox. I sealed all the joints with fireplace sealant.













smoker4_zps6wwlaejr.jpg



__ rich111
__ Jun 12, 2017






Nearly there...













smoker3_zpsyy2gvdq9.jpg



__ rich111
__ Jun 12, 2017






Done!

Grills are enameled, which is nice. It has grates in the firebox and the main chamber, so you could direct cook in both sections

Fit of doors is quite good. Not smoke proof but no huge gaps.

Very impressed with painting and general finish. Nothing feels cheap. Even the logo and serial number plaque is good quality.













smoker1_zpszydytovj.jpg



__ rich111
__ Jun 12, 2017






I've seasoned it and run it for a few hours. Sits at 250 F with 2.5kg of charcoal in for around 3 hours. So a decent 8 hour run will need 10kg of charcoal I think.

Getting above 250 F would need more, if you are using it in an exposed area. We have had non stop westerly winds which are freezing at the moment so not ideal. I may build a shelter/windbreak for it.

Insulating the firebox with fireproof matting or firebrick would help - as wood a heat blanket over the top, but that spoils the rather lovely 'steam engine' aesthetic!

Just waiting for my 90kg of Charcoal from Ocado, so I get get started with a brisket and pork belly!

I have a proper dual probe temp gauge too. (It has wireless remote display!) as the lid gauge reads a lot higher than the grill area.

To be honest, I doubt you could buy the steel to make your own for much less! It seems to be an absolute bargain!

.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 12, 2017)

Looks a really sturdy unit.

Have fun and show us your cooks!


----------



## homeruk (Jun 20, 2017)

looks very much like my first smoker and about the same weight too, had some good results with it but watch for strong winds which give big fluctuations in temperature 

you can do a blinding chicken tikka with the fire box, just get some 8mm  square skewers, , load up your tikka, get the fire box red hot and put the skewers in and close the door on them leaving the handles sticking out..dont know how hot it gets but must be close to a tandoori oven if not hotter..tikka done in about 3 minutes with crispy edges


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 20, 2017)

Great idea for an alternative use of the firebox


----------



## wade (Jun 21, 2017)

rich111 said:


> I have a proper dual probe temp gauge too. (It has wireless remote display!) as the lid gauge reads a lot higher than the grill area.


It looks good. A nice sturdy unit.

You are likely to get a temperature gradient between one end of the cooking chamber and the other during a cook so you may want to check just how much by placing your thermometer probes on the cooking grate each end before you put in your meat. This will let you know if you will need to turn your meat while it is smoking to ensure an even cook.


----------



## rich111 (Jun 21, 2017)

homeruk said:


> looks very much like my first smoker and about the same weight too, had some good results with it but watch for strong winds which give big fluctuations in temperature
> 
> you can do a blinding chicken tikka with the fire box, just get some 8mm  square skewers, , load up your tikka, get the fire box red hot and put the skewers in and close the door on them leaving the handles sticking out..dont know how hot it gets but must be close to a tandoori oven if not hotter..tikka done in about 3 minutes with crispy edges


Now you're talking! I will defo try that!


----------



## rich111 (Jun 21, 2017)

Wade said:


> It looks good. A nice sturdy unit.
> 
> You are likely to get a temperature gradient between one end of the cooking chamber and the other during a cook so you may want to check just how much by placing your thermometer probes on the cooking grate each end before you put in your meat. This will let you know if you will need to turn your meat while it is smoking to ensure an even cook.


Yes I expect there to be a significant gradient, until I get my baffles and plates sorted! Ideally I'd like to convert to reverse flow.

Just now I'm getting to grips with how the temp changes with fuel and air adjustments.


----------

